# Case Split Thread – Grafton NSW & Surrounds



## Brew Matt (19/9/15)

[SIZE=medium]Hi All, [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]There is almost always a considerable saving to be had when purchasing beer in carton lots, compared to 6 packs or single bottles.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The only issue with this being that you don’t always want to purchase an entire carton of a particular beer to get the better pricing.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]So why not co-ordinate combined purchases amongst us locals, to try new & not so new beers, and save a few bucks along the way?[/SIZE]



[SIZE=medium]I have started this thread should there is interest in this sort of thing. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]If you are interested in trying a carton of beer, and dividing it amongst others who may also be interested in that same beer, just create a message within this thread, stating the details of the beer, and then wait to see if there are others that may also be interested.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]It’s not a bulk buy as such, but adding your username to the list in the same fashion, will determine when the carton qty has been reached, and then it is just a matter of purchasing the carton and splitting it up. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Suggested format will be as follows:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Beer Details/Cost Per Carton of 24 $XX.XX/Proposed Outlet[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]/Notes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]/Optional photo[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]------------------------------------------------- [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]AHB User name/Qty desired by user[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium] :icon_cheers:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Example:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Crown Lager 375ml, [/SIZE]$44.95 per carton of 24, Dan Murphys
[SIZE=medium]Notes: May be worth a try. Works out $1.87 a bottle compared to single price of $4.09[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]




[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]-------------------------------------------------[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Brew Matt Qty 4 – 8 bottles[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Next user (in followup post) 6 bottles[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Another user (in followup post) 4 - 8 bottles[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Someone else (in followup post) 6 bottles[/SIZE]

_[SIZE=medium]--> when carton reached, proceed and make it happen.[/SIZE]_
[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE]


----------



## Brew Matt (19/9/15)

Garage Project Garagista IPA Cans 330ml, $134.99 per carton of 24, Dan Murphys

Notes: Ratebeer 97%. Works out $5.63 a can compared to $7.99 single price. Not in stock, would have to get ordered in.




-------------------------------------------------
Brew Matt 4-6 cans


----------



## GABBA110360 (28/9/15)

GABBA 6+


----------



## shaunous (29/9/15)

Garage Project Garagista IPA Cans 330ml, $134.99 per carton of 24, Dan Murphys

Notes: Ratebeer 97%. Works out $5.63 a can compared to $7.99 single price. Not in stock, would have to get ordered in.



 

-------------------------------------------------
Brew Matt 4-6 cans 
Gabba 6 Cans
Shaunous 6 Cans


----------



## Brew Matt (29/9/15)

shaunous said:


> Garage Project Garagista IPA Cans 330ml, $134.99 per carton of 24, Dan Murphys
> 
> Notes: Ratebeer 97%. Works out $5.63 a can compared to $7.99 single price. Not in stock, would have to get ordered in.
> 
> ...


Looks like we will hit target. I have asked Dan Murphys to order the carton in.


----------



## GABBA110360 (29/9/15)

good stuff i'll take half a carton if need be


----------



## razz (25/2/16)

How did you fellas go with this carton of Garagista IPA? I stopped into Thirsty Camel in Mornington today and noticed it is up to $28.99 a four pack. Needless to say I didn't buy any.


----------



## Brew Matt (25/2/16)

Placed the order with local DM, but it did not come in. Would still be interested in trying it though. $28.99 seems a bit high though - perhaps it is worth it?


----------



## shaunous (8/3/16)

Perhaps I doubt. Big dollars....


----------

